# Third Mexican journalist killed in a week amid record murder rate



## Disir (Aug 5, 2019)

An investigation has been launched into the death of a reporter in the Mexican state of Veracruz after he became the third journalist to be murdered in a week.

As the country grapples with a record murder rate, Mexican officials in the Gulf coast state of Veracruz where Jorge Ruiz Vazquez worked for the Grafico de Xalapa newspaper in Veracruz’s capital, said the investigation would examine why procedures to protect him failed.

“The prosecutor will investigate why protection measures granted to the victim and his family, which were active, were not enforced,” the state’s prosecutor said.
Third Mexican journalist killed in a week amid record murder rate

If I was a betting woman, I'd bet on justice will be a long time coming.


----------



## beautress (Aug 5, 2019)

Disir said:


> An investigation has been launched into the death of a reporter in the Mexican state of Veracruz after he became the third journalist to be murdered in a week.
> 
> As the country grapples with a record murder rate, Mexican officials in the Gulf coast state of Veracruz where Jorge Ruiz Vazquez worked for the Grafico de Xalapa newspaper in Veracruz’s capital, said the investigation would examine why procedures to protect him failed.
> 
> ...


What did he do? Criticize a drug lord?


----------



## pismoe (Aug 5, 2019)

MORDIDA or PLATO OR PLOMO I suspect .


----------



## Disir (Aug 5, 2019)

beautress said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> > An investigation has been launched into the death of a reporter in the Mexican state of Veracruz after he became the third journalist to be murdered in a week.
> ...



In the last note written by Jorge Ruiz Vázquez, a reporter for the _Graphic_ newspaper  _of Xalapa_  killed Friday night in the community of La Bocanita, municipality of Actopan, he revealed an alleged diversion committed by the mayor of that town, Paulino Domínguez Sánchez, for 10 and 12 million pesos.

According to the note published on Friday, August 2, hours before the crime, Ruiz Vázquez warns that Fermín Domínguez Barradas, son of the mayor, residing in Mexico City, would have been involved in problems with justice, whereby his father He would have taken resources from the town hall to bribe the authorities.
Ligan al alcalde de Actopan con el homicidio del periodista Jorge Ruiz

That might be some kind of back drop with drugs but I can't find it.


----------



## beautress (Aug 5, 2019)

Thanks for your research, Desir. I took Spanish 35 years ago but don't remember much now. I'm sorry free speech is so deadly down there. Prayers up for his family. Thanks for translating the story. It ought to be on 60 minutes, if they still have that show going. I don't watch tv anymore. Too expensive for a widow in the country.


----------

